# Puppy peeing frequently?



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Ziva is about 3 1/2 months old, and so far seems to be a relatively healthy puppy. The one thing I'm concerned about is how often she pees. When she's up and about, she's going every 15 minutes or so. Is this normal?

She doesn't seem to drink a huge amount of water, and I don't think it's a UTI, because she actually has to go - there's no straining. 

She can hold it for 6-8 hours at a time during the night, which is reassuring to me.

I remember thinking Jones peed a lot as a puppy too, but since I'm a worried puppy mom all over again, I thought I'd ask other people for their experiences. Thank you! =)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Every 15 minutes at 3 1/2 mo is a lot. Do you feel it's a medical problem or a house training issue?


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm more concerned about it being a health problem, but she does still have an accident in the house every couple days. It's confusing to me though, as she doesn't seem to be drinking excessively, and she's able to hold it for long periods while sleeping. But she is definitely going very frequently when active. 

I think some days are worse that others. Today she's peeing much more frequently than she has the past couple days.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Generally the more active the puppy, the more often they have to pee. If she's very active during the day, it wouldn't surprise me if she has to go that often. They are able to hold it longer with age, which is a good thing. If you are concerned about a possible UTI, there's no reason not to check for one as they are very common.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would get her checked. Jax came home from the shelter with one. If I hadn't overheard someone talking about peeing alot and housebreaking issues being a possible sign I never would have known. Just her checked. It's not terribly expensive and could save you alot of grief in the long run.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Elaine said:


> Generally the more active the puppy, the more often they have to pee. If she's very active during the day, it wouldn't surprise me if she has to go that often. They are able to hold it longer with age, which is a good thing. If you are concerned about a possible UTI, there's no reason not to check for one as they are very common.


Ok...that makes me feel a little better. It's only when she's playing with Jones or us that she's going that often, so maybe it's the activity. 

I know UTIs are common, so I definitely haven't ruled one out. She just doesn't have the more typical symptoms, so I was thinking it was probably something else.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I would get her checked. Jax came home from the shelter with one. If I hadn't overheard someone talking about peeing alot and housebreaking issues being a possible sign I never would have known. Just her checked. It's not terribly expensive and could save you alot of grief in the long run.


I'll probably go ahead and do it in the next day or two. The cost is definitely not an issue. In fact, it might be the cheapest vet bill we've every had. :blush: Jones has cost us in the tens of thousands in his short life. He's lucky we love him! =)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Be sure to get a sample when she first goes in the morning as that is the most concentrated.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I definitely will. That means it will be my fiance's job - he'll be thrilled!


----------



## MR.G (Oct 10, 2010)

Our new female puppy was doing the same thing took a sample in and uti it is.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Very interesting! I wouldn't mind that being it - at least it's an easy fix!


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought I'd post a little update on Miss Ziva. I took in a urine sample, and they couldn't see any bacteria, but the PH was high, and it was pretty dilute. I had them run a chem panel on her to make sure her kidneys are functioning properly, and they are (whew!) and also get a sterile sample of urine to culture it in case they missed something on the UA. She seems to be doing a little better and not peeing quite as often, so we'll see what the culture says.

And just for fun, here's a picture of the little trouble-maker and her big brother:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Both Ziva and Jones are very good looking doggies!


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Both Ziva and Jones are very good looking doggies!


Thank you. =) They're a pretty cute pair.


----------

